# Some photos!



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

Allright, they will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, and I finally took them out, held them, and cleaned the cage. Bridget let me pick them up, she didn't seem to mind too bad. I'm not even entirely sure on her color, so if anyone knows, let me know  
Me and Bridget








baby 1, female
















baby 2, male
















baby 3, female
















and here are a few of Bridget from before the babies were born:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Cute family. Love the pics. Tiny pink feet  And your white, spiked Twinkie...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, they are cute. Was this a planned litter?


----------



## anniek (Dec 21, 2008)

No, not a planned litter, my boyfriend got her for me, from a breeder, that he thought must have been reputable, because I didn't want one from a pet store or mill. Little Bridget was my gift for Yule, and she was 8 weeks old when she got here. The "breeder's" response when we called was "oops"


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, gotcha. I'm glad too see they made it okay.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

anniek said:


> No, not a planned litter, my boyfriend got her for me, from a breeder, that he thought must have been reputable, because I didn't want one from a pet store or mill. Little Bridget was my gift for Yule, and she was 8 weeks old when she got here. The "breeder's" response when we called was "oops"


Eeks. This is happening quite a bit lately. I've even heard of a few instances where "breeders" sexed the hedgies wrong.

Nonetheless, Bridget and her babies are really really really really cute (especially that second picture of baby 2  )


----------



## rissyk (Nov 21, 2008)

aww those hedgies are adorable


----------



## stephanie (Feb 23, 2009)

They are all adorable, Bridget is such a pretty hedgie!


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

they are absolutely precious.
=]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mother and babies are absolutely gorgeous! Wow-what an irresponsible breeder!!!


----------

